# On a Fun subject



## mje772003 (Apr 6, 2011)

what is everyones favourite cartoon character?


----------



## AirCooled (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit....


----------



## MathewB (Apr 6, 2011)

ShaunB said:


> Jessica Rabbit....


 
+1 hehe


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 6, 2011)

mine's Elmyra Duff


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

Agathor, from American Dad!.


----------



## sookie (Apr 6, 2011)

Ooooh,i forgot about jessica bunny-she's not really bad,,,,,just drawn that way.hahaha.
I kinda like little stewie from family guy,with the footy shaped head.
But i live with a type of homer.
Too many to choose a complete favourite.....oh and don't forget wonder woman


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Marine Boy


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 6, 2011)

View attachment 194094
Elymira she's young and Innocent and had great intentions even though she likes to "wash the furries"


----------



## Banjo (Apr 6, 2011)

Goku from Dragon Ball Z 
View attachment 194105


----------



## shell477 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jiraiya







Anyone know what he is from?


----------



## thals (Apr 6, 2011)

The Greased Up Deaf Guy (Family Guy)


----------



## Banjo (Apr 6, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Jiraiya
> 
> View attachment 194112
> 
> ...


 

Just googled it.
*Jiraiya* was one of the legendary Sannin, along with Tsunda and Orochimaru, who was trained by theThird Hoage. He was a self-proclaimed mega-pervert, and wrote a popular adult fiction book series, called Icha Icha. He was also known as the *Toad Sage*, because of his signature toad summonings and his status as a sage. 
.


----------



## daniel408 (Apr 6, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Jiraiya
> 
> View attachment 194112
> 
> ...


hes from naruto


----------



## MrHappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Elasta Girl (Mrs Incredible). Is it wrong she does something for me?


----------



## Defective (Apr 6, 2011)

i actually do want 4 turtles just so i can name them after TMNT!!! Raph has always been my fave though since i was a little tacker


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 6, 2011)

ROGER THE ALIEN! (American Dad) he's really sarcastic and he always gets wasted :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2011)

The Brain, and to a lesser extent, Pinky

and Kiff


----------



## isaac1992 (Apr 6, 2011)

Baloo from jungle book


----------



## shell477 (Apr 6, 2011)

you werent supposed to google it thats cheating!!!


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ren


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 6, 2011)

franklin the turtle, only because goku has already been said


----------



## HydroGoat (Apr 6, 2011)

Invader Zim!


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 6, 2011)

Sir Hiss from Disney's Robin Hood - hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone seen the Metalocalypse cartoons


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 7, 2011)

Goku closely followed by Vegeta


----------



## Alliew (Apr 7, 2011)

Snoopy


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 7, 2011)

South Park - Cartman


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Agathor, from American Dad!.


 
Who is Agathor? 

Claus the fish
Stan the Father
Stan the son
Hayley the Daughter
Roger the alien
Francine the mother

No idea who agathor is lol.

Mine isn't a cartoon as such, but I love Harry Potter. I've read all the books countless times lol.

Peter Griffin is always good for a laugh, I LOVE how he puts meg down all the time lol... 

Don't really have a favourite... American Dad and Family guy are hilarious and they are all good.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm seriously old school. I love Calvin and Hobbes and Garfield, the old cartoons not the new movies!


----------



## Megzz (Apr 7, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Goku closely followed by Vegeta


Hehe mines Vegeta followed by Goku


----------



## AshMan (Apr 7, 2011)

ED, EDD, AND EDDY  i dunno if you guys got that show here in Australia but i used to watch it when i was a kid in England it was hilarious


----------



## sookie (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Kawasakirider
not heard from you in a while.How are the jungle babies?
Very groovy choices....me a huge fan of American Dad and Family Guy.don't mind king of the hill either.Got right into Afrosamuri when he was on the ABC.now that was a kickin cartoon.

maz


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 194230
Ted from "Tales of a Bent Stick!!"


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 7, 2011)

JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> Anyone seen the Metalocalypse cartoons



Do anything for Dethklok!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> Hey Kawasakirider
> not heard from you in a while.How are the jungle babies?
> Very groovy choices....me a huge fan of American Dad and Family Guy.don't mind king of the hill either.Got right into Afrosamuri when he was on the ABC.now that was a kickin cartoon.
> 
> maz


 
Hey Sookie,

The male is GREAT. He just shed yesterday and I have some pics of him in the jungle thread today in the sun  The female hasn't eaten yet but she's secluded and I'm not having contact with her until she's eating.

AshMan, we get Ed, Edd and Eddy. It was OK.


----------



## Psychad (Apr 7, 2011)

Ren & Stimpy!


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 7, 2011)

Ichigo...


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 7, 2011)

Stewie from family guy


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 7, 2011)

Mandy from The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
Nathan Explosion from Metalocalypse always makes me laugh too.

I also like more. Many have already been said though.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 7, 2011)

Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law.
Shame of the Jungle...


----------



## dangles (Apr 7, 2011)

Mutley


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 7, 2011)

The Scarlet Manuka


----------



## MathewB (Apr 7, 2011)

AshMan said:


> ED, EDD, AND EDDY  i dunno if you guys got that show here in Australia but i used to watch it when i was a kid in England it was hilarious


I used to watch that show as well. BUTTER TOAST FTW!!


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone remember earth worm jim? and booger man?


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 7, 2011)

Daryl_H said:


> anyone remember earth worm jim? and booger man?



YES, that was hilarious.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone heard of quads? It's a show about handicaps... Offensive but man, funny as.


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 8, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Who is Agathor?
> 
> Claus the fish
> Stan the Father
> ...



Agathor is a Character that Steve made up on an online game in the show

My favourite would have to be....

Johnny Bravo


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone heard of Tripping the Rift?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 8, 2011)

Roger Ramjet


----------

